

Why you should fight Apple’s Subscription Extortion - thekguy
http://thinkvitamin.com/web-industry/why-you-should-fight-apples-subscription-extortion/

======
creativityhurts
"Forget iOS and bring on the HTML5 mobile apps". Ryan is a wise guy!

~~~
pmoehring
He absolutely is. Surprisingly, html5 apps haven't gone very big (even as
installed bookmarks on the homescreen, or with the use of local caching,
effectively mimicking an actual app) - at least in comparison with any
meaningful iOS app.

Now, when Apple launched the iPhone, it only had webapps. One of the very good
examples is the iPhone user guide, which is linked from within the Safari
bookmarks, and which is a super smooth html5 experience. Based on the
complexity of iOS app creation, i think it might even be possible that Apple
did not originally want to publish the App store, SDK, etc (huge chunk of
salt).

Anyways - the App store works because it makes money for developers. The html5
story does not, as it does not make money for developers, even if the
experience for the user can be almost as good (or better than shitty apps,
plus cross-platform).

Now, until there was a way to properly pay for mobile web apps, in the
browser, not many ressources will be focused on html5. I hope this move from
Apple will change this, and establish a standard before Apple will integrate
iTunes payments in mobile safari to lock you out of that 30% chunk of revenues
as well.

Because they can.

